# Florastor



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I finished treatment for h pylori 5 days ago. I was on 2 antibiotics and an antacid for two weeks. I'm continuing to take the antacid. I have never been the type of person to experience diarrhea or constipation regularly. Throughout the antibiotic treatment I developed diarrhea and bloating every day. Even though I stopped taking the antibiotics, I'm still experiencing diarrhea once or twice a day and bloating.

I have been eating yogurt and started taking two florastor probiotic pills a day. Does it take a while for florastor to start having an affect? Should I switch to a new probiotic?


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i've tried florastor, didn't work for me.. think it made it worse. but its different for everyone...

frustrating for ibs patients, one thing may work for one person, but worsen for another, vice/versa


----------



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ugh. That's what I was afraid of, that it's making it worse. I'm just not sure if it's too early to tell


----------



## garciastudios (Dec 1, 2011)

I've tried Digestive Advantage, Align & started Florastor 2 weeks ago. At 1st it seemed like it was helping, then last week I had diarrhea 3 days in a row so I think it ended up making my IBS-D worse. So now I'm back to Digestive Advantage, but trying 2 per day to see how that goes.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

You might want to look up VSL #3 in PubMed. It's expensive, like $50 a bottle, but you can use it to make yogurt to slow down the rate at which you use it. Also Lifeway kefir has a similar list of ingredients, off by a couple of organisms only. Finding the right probiotic is hard, for doctors treating disease and for us.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/?term=vsl+3


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, Florastor made things worse for me, too.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jarrow formulas - Ideal Bowel Support is what I'm using now, and while I'm not sure if it helps a lot, at least it isn't hurting.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

florator, align, cuturelle, digestive advantage, acidophillus lactobacilli. all made me worse.. dunno what to do


----------

